# Making a Homemade Table Saw



## theitalianmaker (Nov 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-IufFlTuIQ

This is our first video!

Hope you enjoy it!

Dario and Edoardo
theitalianmakers


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

This is an AWESZOME project!! You guys are thinkers and skilled craftsmen! I love that the first cut the saw ever makes is the one it will be protruding through the rest of its life. The table construction looks very solid. Will you apply a thinned coat of urethane to soak into the table and harden the surface a little? Or would that warp it? Maybe you could glue on Formica or a sheet of body metal with contact cement. Really efficient use of materials and tools here.


----------



## theitalianmaker (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks man we really appreciate your support!! 
We are taking in consideration to paint all the table saw but we are not sure. One thing that we'll do for sure is to put some kind of finish to make the surface more slippery because right now it's a bit tricky to use.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Perhaps a piece of SS or Alloy sheet. I will be building a bench and maybe able to double as a TS.
johnep


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't know about the availability of used tools in Europe, but here in North America I think one would be better off buying an actual table saw both cost wise and safety wise.
Many years ago when tools were expensive or hard to find, new or used, I built a set of kitchen cabinets with a similar set up, so am very familiar with the short comings compared to a real table saw.


----------

